# Removing a bulkhead



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Get an assistant to hold a shop-vac hose along side / below the saw as you cut.


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 15, 2008)

Used an angle grinder but couldn't find an assistant. I tried a couple of ways using duct tape and the shop vac hose but they didn't work really well so I just made a heck of a mess and got it done. I am amazed at how strong 3/8 drywall, metal mesh, and plaster is. 

Thanks


----------

